# 1350gal Display Tank in Oakville



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1811725&highlight=1350+gallon+reef

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Ah famous tank in our midst!

Cool stuff you can do when money isn't an object. very cool system


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah its a pretty cool system. I know they just put in about 200 pieces of coral two months ago. I think they are about to do another 200 in sps alone. Going to be sweet


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

that's nuts. i'd love to see this setup in person. lol


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Flexin5 said:


> that's nuts. i'd love to see this setup in person. lol


Join MAST. They are doing a tour of that tank. This will be the second trip to see it


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

It's an amazing display. You really have to see it in person to fully appreciate it....not just the display but the design of it behind the scenes as well. A lot of forethought and dedication.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*awesome tank*

crème de la crème , one of the most exquisite and craziests builds I have seen .
awesome build .


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Flexin5 said:


> that's nuts. i'd love to see this setup in person. lol


MAST members will be going to visit this tank this Saturday June 8.

I went there last year so I am not going this time so to free some room to others


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Here is your personal tour now


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

wow. that thread is ridiculous. seriously? 300?


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

wiseguyphil said:


> Here is your personal tour now


Thanks wiseguy for this video LOL I thought I was going to have to go through the whole 300 to look at the pics, and it's kinda really late at night to sift through LOL...

It's a huge tank. Impressive that it's inside a home. It's fantastic corals and the fish look so healthy. Now don't hate me for this comment - if I had no money object ability like that guy, I'd try and get the aesthetics of the tank much better. I like the arch, and that was about it.

thanks for bringing it to this forum though. there's too much stuff on reef central to really try and look through.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

I think for me what I love about nineballs system is the work and research that they have done. There are a lot of great practices that they do which don't require a lot of money but really benefit the fish.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Some additional links and video from previous visits.......

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38610&page=2


----------



## HapsCorals (Feb 7, 2013)

WOW! thanks for sharing.

Anyone know what 'nineball' does for a living?

Cheers


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I may be wrong. I think he is retired and was in software developer business.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

notclear said:


> I may be wrong. I think he is retired and was in software developer business.


That is correct.


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

I saw the tank in the original post in person last month during a calcium check w/ the person who takes care of this tank.

All I can say is WOW. It was quite the inspiration.

I have a short video, will post it if i find the time.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

WOW, WOW & WOW! 

Peter's tank & set-up are awesome!


----------

